# Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai



> *Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran​*Da haben also Zeitschriften eine Aktion angefangen, um eine Dezimierung der in Europa inzwischen bedrohlich stark angewachsenen Kormoranbestände populärer zu machen.
> 
> Man konnte sich übers Internet, über eine Petitionsplattform, eintragen, um dieses Ansinnen zu unterstützen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Die inhaltliche Qualität dieses Artikels ist schlecht. Ihr müsst euch schon etwas mit den Gegebenheiten auseinandersetzen.

Hier in Bayern in der Kormoran ein großes Problem für die Angelvereine. Die sind nämlich größtenteils auch Bewirtschafter und ziehen sich ihren Besatz selbst heran.
Und selbst bei Zukauf von Besatz ist der Kormoran ein großes Problem. Wir haben es dieses Frühjahr z.B. nicht geschafft, den Zanderbesatz im geplanten Umfang durchzuführen, weil schlichtweg keine Zander erhältlich waren. Zeilweise haben die Züchter keinen einzigen Jungzander im Weiher gehabt. Alle weggefressen.

Ein Großteil der zugekauften Schleien hatte Bisswunden. Kormoran. Gleiches bei Hechten.

Und ein Zuchtweiher ist nun mal ein Zuchtweiher: flach, ohne große Unterstände etc. das lässt sich mit vertretbarem Aufwand nicht ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Die inhaltliche Qualität dieses Artikels ist schlecht. Ihr müsst euch schon etwas mit den Gegebenheiten auseinandersetzen.


Aaaaaahjaaaaa.......



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Bayern in der Kormoran ein großes Problem für die Angelvereine. Die sind nämlich größtenteils auch Bewirtschafter und ziehen sich ihren Besatz selbst heran.


Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dabei ist absolut unbestritten, dass die Überpopulation der Kormorane vor allem zeitlich, regional und lokal bedingt schwerste - teilweise nicht mehr gutzumachende - Schäden an autochthonen Fischbeständen (und Gewässern) anrichtet und reguliert gehören.
> *



Und dass das ein Problem der Bewirtschafter ist.


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bewirtschafter stehen den Kormoranen aber ohnmächtig gegenüber, wenn sie zu hunderten - oft im Winter - in ihre Seen, Teiche und geeignete Flüße einfallen und nicht nur zig Tonnen Fisch fressen, sondern eben auch sehr viele Fische verletzen, so dass sie nachher eingehen - und im Gegensatz zum Angler kann ein Bewirtschafter eben nicht einfach auf ein anderes Gewässer ausweichen.
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass die Funktionäre - praktisch alle ja aus den Vorständen der Vereine, also der Bewirtschafter - bei den Kormoranen ein viel größeres Problem sehen als die Angler selber.



Und dass die Verbände es nicht schafften, die Angler da zu mobilisieren...

Wer jahrelang verarscht wurde wie die Angler von den Dachverbänden, lässt sich halt nicht mehr so leicht einspannen, auch nicht für für dann vielleicht Sinnvolles.

Und damit haben die Dachverbände eben gezeigt, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, die Angler dafür zu mobilisieren und damit ihre politische und naturschützerische Schwäche und Bedeutungslosigkeit nun auch öffentlich klar gemacht und zementiert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Noch nicht mal 50% der benötigten Unterschriften zusammengekommen,einfach nur traurig.Ich kann nur über den GR.PLÖNER SEE sprechen,kleine und mittlere Aale weggefressen.Barschbestand, gegenüber früher,

 fast eingebrochen.Einige Inseln für alle Zeiten totgeschissen.Als nächstes werden wohl die Grashechte dran sein und dann kann man in 10 Jahren auf dem See wohl nur noch schön segeln gehen.........soll ja auch toll  sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



> Ich kann nur über den GR.PLÖNER SEE sprechen,


Was ich sagte: 
Als Angler kann man ausweichen (Ostsee, andere Seen, Flüsse etc.), die Bewirtschafter des Plöner Sees da sind die Gekniffenen...

Und mit der Pleite der Petition fallen ihnen jetzt auch noch die Dachverbände sozusagen in den Rücken, weil jetzt klar ist, dass die nicht mal ihre Zahler motivieren können...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Mal sehen wie die Gegenseite sich schlägt.
Es giebt auch eine Abstimmung " Schützt die Kormorane - gegen eine europaweite Regulierung der Bestände
(Link selbst geschlöscht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Link geht ins Leere - wenn "unsere Verbände" nix hinkriegen, ists doch wurscht, was andere machen oder nicht.
Gut gemeint ist halt lange nicht gut gemacht..

Und wer solange Angler nicht mitnahm, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die dann der Rollatorfraktion nicht in Scharen hinterherlaufen, wenn sie zum Kormorankrieg aufrufen..


----------



## Blauzahn (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Servus,

kann mit dem veröffentlichten Artikel noch nicht so recht was anfangen.
Gehts nun um den Kormoran oder um die Unfähigkeit der Verbände, oder um falsche Formulierungen in der Petition?

Die Nummer mit dem "Kormoran-Problem der Bewirtschafter" kannst du / könnt ihr jedoch der Großmutter weismachen...

Aber vielleicht gehöre auch ich ja schon der Rollatorfraktion an, so dass ich die "tiefgreifend recherchierten" und bis zum Tellerrand reichenden Zusammenhänge nicht erkenne |kopfkrat

Abendgruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Obwohl ich zu Arlinghaus ein gespaltenes Verhältnis habe, trifft er hier den Nagel auf den Kopf. 

Klar ist auch, dass so eine Studie nicht den Beifall aller Angler findet, relativiert er hier doch ein klassisches Feindbild.

Der Hinweis auf die verfehlte Naturschutzpolitik, insbesondere des VDSF, ist fast überflüssig. Deren stümperhafte, naive und aufdringlich opportune Ausrichtung diesbezüglich, ist sattsam bekannt.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



> Im zweiten Fall z. B. werden die Punkte Habitatrevitalisierung durchführen mit 36,6% genannt, Fischbesatzmaßnahmen ausdehnen 32,9%, dann folgen als nächstes Lachse wiederansiedeln mit 4,8% und weit abgeschlagen dann Kormorane reduzieren mit 2,7 %.



Ich bin erstaunt und zugleich erfreuet, dass viele Angler den Revitalisierungsmaßnahmen so große Bedeutung beimessen.

Der Kormoran ist in meinem anglerischen Umfeld kein bedeutsames Problem, ich habe lange keinen mehr in freier Wildbahn gesehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Kommst halt amol im Winter zu mir, wenn die Seen zufrieren und Fließgewässer oder die Winterungen mit Zulauf (wegen Sauerstoff) noch offen sind.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

"_...dann Kormorane reduzieren mit 2,7%..._"

Ich bin erstaunt. Gefühlt ist es (hier!) am Wasser das Thema Nr. 3, nach Wetter & dem Jammern über besondere ethnische Angler-Gruppen.

Mich sprach der Tenor der Petition nicht besonders an, war mir zu populistisch aufgezogen. Letztendlich hab ich diesen Populismus aber für das richtige Mittel angesehen, um eine breite Masse anzusprechen.
Habe, trotz o.g. persönlicher Empfindung, auch unterzeichnet, da ich das Kormoranproblem als ein solches ansehe.

Dass trotz Leitartikel im Heft, Forenverbreitung, Unterschriftenlisten,... nicht mal ganz 50% der gewünschten Zeichner erreicht wurden, erstaunte mich ebenfalls.

Meine Meinung ist jedoch, dass das nix mit 'schlecht gemacht' zu tun hat, sondern hauptsächlich mit der Schwierigkeit, Angler überhaupt zu aktivieren; 
der ebenfalls lausige Verlauf der Petition 'Contra-Nachtangelverbot BaWü' ist Beweis genug dafür.

Angler sind schlichtweg ein ignoranter Sauhaufen!

Schade, ein eindeutiges Statement der Anglerschaft hätte der Problematik um den Kormoran vermutlich gut getan.

Dass der Verbands-Sauhaufen dieses Thema gern zur Ablenkung nutzt, stell ich jedoch nicht in Frage.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Neueste Info, 121.100 Unterschriften:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/...oran-Petition-mehr-als-121.100-Unterschriften


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Interessant. 
Danke für den Link / die Info.

Da wurde wohl der Fehlschuss zur Bogenlampe....


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

121.100 Unterschriften gegenüber ca. 800.000 organisierte Angler + x nichtorganisierte Angler. 

:g

Wirklich beachtlich.


----------



## Siever (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Schade, dass die Petition gegen das Nachtangelverbotes in BW nicht so beworben wurde|uhoh:


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



Siever schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Petition gegen das Nachtangelverbotes in BW nicht so beworben wurde|uhoh:



Wie die Petition gegen den Kormoran?

Nicht hier im AB - da verschwand der Faden zur Petition in "Anglerlatein und Gelaber"...


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

(quote)Der Kormoran ist in meinem anglerischen Umfeld kein bedeutsames Problem, ich habe lange keinen mehr in freier Wildbahn gesehen.[/QUOTE)

Ich auch nicht der graben den sie jeden winter lehrgefressen haben wird nicht mehr besetzt

Und die Brut Bäume an der elbe sind auch Tod geschissen


----------



## pro-release (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Sehr interessant wie man hier eine angeblich wenig erfolgreiche Unterschriftaktion einer Fachzeitschrift instrumentalisiert um wieder mal die Dachverbände zu misskreditieren. Es wird ja wirklich nach jedem Strohhalm gegriffen, mit dem man irgendwie negative Stimmung machen könnte.


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*

Ich bin auch kein Verbands-Abnicker.........aber auch hier machen sich beide Seiten wieder angreifbar...

PS. Bei uns saßen vor Wochen bis zu 80 (!!) Kormorane an einem Wehl...........


----------



## Knispel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



Siever schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Petition gegen das Nachtangelverbotes in BW nicht so beworben wurde|uhoh:


 
Davon ist nur ein Bruchteil der Angler betroffen bzw. in der BRD auch noch weitgehend unbekannt ( frag doch einmal "Otto Normalangler" in z.B. in Niedersachsen oder Meck-Pom.) Kormoran ist da schon bekannter.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



Knispel schrieb:


> Davon ist nur ein Bruchteil der Angler betroffen bzw. in der BRD auch noch weitgehend unbekannt ( frag doch einmal "Otto Normalangler" in z.B. in Niedersachsen oder Meck-Pom.) Kormoran ist da schon bekannter.


 
Ich habe beides gezeichnet, aber bei zum Nachtangeln in B.W war ich doch unsicher.
Weil es  ausschließlich um Angler in B.W geht.
Solche Dinge sind Ländersache, wenn die Angler dort eben mehrheitlich ein Nachangelverbot wollen, ist das Ihr Ding.
Scheint mir nicht richtig, als Auswertiger dort den Anglern Vorschriften zu machen, ohne möglicherweise Besonderheiten und Wünsche vor Ort zu kennen.
Ist so oder so nur eine geringe Einschränkung der Angler in einer Region.

Beim Kormoran aber, ist eine Regulierung ein Grundsatzproblem der Betrachtung, wie es weitergeht im Naturschutz in Europa.
Setzt sich eben ein fundamentaler Naturschutzgedanke durch, oder gelingt es Kompromisse zu finden.

Das erscheint mir schon, ungleich wichtiger zu sein.


----------



## Siever (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlschuß auf den Kormoran*



Knispel schrieb:


> Davon ist nur ein Bruchteil der Angler betroffen bzw. in der BRD auch noch weitgehend unbekannt ( frag doch einmal "Otto Normalangler" in z.B. in Niedersachsen oder Meck-Pom.) Kormoran ist da schon bekannter.


Naja, in Deutschland ist ja auch nicht jeder gleichermaßen vom Kormoran betroffen, auch wenn dies gerne so verkauft wird. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass man Petitionen zum Nachtangelverbot in BW oder zum Schleppangelverbot in MV genau so massiv hätte "bewerben" können.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Weil es  ausschließlich um Angler in B.W geht.
> 
> *Heute Baden Württemberg und morgen vielleicht Niedersachsen... . Außerdem betrifft es unter anderem auch Touristen. Und noch was, viele Baden- Württemberger haben um Hilfe von Anglern aus den anderen Bundesländern gebeten. Somit betrifft es uns alle*
> 
> ...


----------

